

Booz Allen Statement on Reports of Leaked Information - emhart
http://www.boozallen.com/media-center/press-releases/48399320/statement-reports-leaked-information-060913

======
rdtsc
Booz Allen -- one of my personal most hated companies. They are known for
being incompetent, wasteful and for getting contracts by being in bed with
everyone else in the government. Not unlike other military industrial
contractors but they do take it up a couple of notches. They put "butts in
seats" and then charge up the nose for it. Those butts in seats don't know how
to finish the project, so they put more butts in seats and charge even more.

If it wasn't for all the red tape and the good ol boys network, just going
around and re-doing all the mega-expensive and broken Booz Allen contracts
behind them at the fraction of a cost would be a good start-up idea.

~~~
mpyne
I've not dealt with BAH personally but they were also on my "Least Favored
Government Contractors" list. A friend of mine left the service and ended up
with a job there, which is where I first heard of them.

SAIC was the one that leaked a bunch of PII, and in stupendously stupid
fashion, so they're also on my crap list.

At least Electric Boat (part of General Dynamics) and Newport News
Shipbuilding actually builds stuff right the first time. Bath Iron Works I've
heard good things about as well.

I wish I could think of very good tech contractors that help the government,
but that would imply the government has very good tech systems...

------
zenocon
Booz Allen Hamilton "In The News" page highly ironic. Check the first three
items. [http://www.boozallen.com/media-center/press-
highlights](http://www.boozallen.com/media-center/press-highlights)

1 Where to Find - And How to Woo - Your Next Hires

2 Application Vulnerabilities Remain Security's Biggest Concern

3 Stopping Hacks from Stealing Corporate Secrets or Disrupting Electric
Service

------
emhart
Looks like Snowden's former position is available as well:
[http://careers.boozallen.com/job/Honolulu-Information-
Securi...](http://careers.boozallen.com/job/Honolulu-Information-Security-
Engineer%2C-Mid-Job-HI-96801/2280056/)

~~~
danso
Obviously the slides didn't come from Booz Allen, they have many jobs
requiring PowerPoint experience:

[http://careers.boozallen.com/mobile/job/Herndon-System-
Integ...](http://careers.boozallen.com/mobile/job/Herndon-System-Integrator-
Job-VA-20170/2649992/)

------
pstuart
Yeah, he _technically_ did something wrong, but Booz Allen should come into
the spotlight, as they are _profiting_ from this nastiness. Fuck them.

~~~
SCAQTony
Well, Booz Hamilton Allen is now a dirty word in Europe, Asia, and probably
even in the US now. WHo the hell is going to want to contract out to them now?

~~~
rollo_tommasi
BAH is a massive corporation full of ex-government officials, and vice-versa;
the current Director of National Intelligence is a former BAH executive.

They're gonna be ok.

~~~
wadetandy
A current BAH executive is also the former DNI.

------
skwirl
There's nothing interesting or unexpected about this statement at all.

------
moomin
Clearly their "core values" differ from mine. And America's.

